# HF ATV lift modification



## cus_deluxe (Feb 13, 2015)

I know im not the only one ever to do this but am pretty happy with the way its turning out so far, and wanted to show some pics. I bought a HF motorcycle/atv lift for $100 on sale (i think $149 regularly). They normally lift to about 16", but im modifying this one to lift to about waist-height. It certainly reduces the lifting capacity of the lift (1500 lb in stock form) but i dont plan on putting anything more than a few hundred pounds on it anyway. This is a stock photo from HF website.


This is a photo after the lift arms were lengthened using 2" C-channel.


And this is a photo after the legs were lengthened and widened using 2"square tubing. 


Still have to finish the table for the top, I plan to use more square tubing for a backbone and 3/4" plywood for the top and probably a border of small angle steel to tie it all together.


----------



## LegDeLimber (Feb 18, 2015)

Hmmm, hundred bucks and some saw and mig time....
My bad knees make me look at and wonder how low you could build this,
So as to slip it under a push mower. 
At 1.5" Id bet I could get under all of mine.
Another problem (for me) would be where to store the thing.
How heavy you would rough estimate it to be?
IF you could pick it up and lean it against the wall
without getting air in the lift system, might be room for one.

ahhh But in all truthfulness I'll probably never quit with just scooting a couple milk crates under the deck
to get myself out of a crouched working position.

IF i had this, I think I'd want a set of wheels maybe 8~10 out from where you cut the frame and added the extensions.
Granted it's a pain in the rear of an angle there.
You'll need to drill or torch a hole in both sides of the channel
(drilling would personally be my smoothest ,accurate method nowdays)
in the correct locations to put a piece of shaft or a bolt and then a spacer to set the wheel out away from the tubing.

I DO like the idea though.
Post up a work loaded pic or 2 when you get it finished please!


----------



## cus_deluxe (Feb 19, 2015)

I sure will post some more pics. Because of the geometry of the arms theres no way to keep it that low, in its finished form the lowest it will drop will be about 1' off the ground but im going to integrate a little ramp so i can either pull things up on it or drive a mower or atv on it. by the time im done it will weigh about 100# and i should be able to lean it up against a wall when not in use. 
My education and work is in turf and landscaping and i built and maintain a putting green for a guy near me and am mostly building this for the walk mowers i use on it. it will make checking height of cut and maintenance way easier.


----------



## LegDeLimber (Feb 19, 2015)

I'm starting to think that you'll be rolling the mower straight in (from the left side of your pics).
Somehow I was just brain cramped and thinking in terms of the side lift, like the ATVs require.
Thus My addle-minded wonderings about slipping it underneath the mower.


----------



## cus_deluxe (Feb 19, 2015)

haha thats the theory anyway, we'll see how it works out


----------

